# ever been called a liar?



## puzzlemaster (Feb 21, 2009)

So i posted a challenge for a friend on youtube... and his sis and him had the audacity to call me a fake and a liar...It really annoyed me and disappointed me...one of my close friends saying that to me...anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 21, 2009)

Was this for a multi-blindfold or a single blindfold???
Are you actually a fake or are you a real?
Why do I always post questions instead of advice??


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 21, 2009)

On your website it says that you currently average ~26-28 seconds, yet you say your pb is 7.02. Something needs updating.......


----------



## shelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone who's ever posted a YouTube video of blindfold solving (or even speedsolving sometimes) has been called a liar. Get over it.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I've only gotten one or two negative comments on youtube ever. I would actually want some negative comments from random people. Most of the comments are just quick "good job" from friendly cubers.
I guess it's because my only 3x3 BLD video was a sleep-delayed DNF and my only 2x2 BLD was one where I was just randomly standing in the street and people were laughing that there are cops behind me rather than looking at the solve itself. There are many negative comments on Nakajima's videos, the more you get the more people are actually impressed with your skills.

Edit: 
I remember from from Drexel Fall 08! What are the scrambles of your PB's? I've looked through the lucky scramble threads and found ridiculous scrambles where I got sub-1 min on BLD and sub-10 on speed too, but I would not count them as my PBs; in fact, my guidelines for luckiness are usually stricter than the current rules. With my rules (BLD< three pieces solves) (speed=same as speedcubing.com guidelines), I've achieved 2:19.xx BLD and 13.xx speed. Counting very lucky cases is ridiculous. If your scramble is just a U perm, you can have a very lucky PB of 2 seconds BLD and 0.8 seconds speed.


----------



## Kian (Feb 21, 2009)

you competed 2 weeks ago and had a 31.06s average, yet you list a 7.02s 3x3 solve and a 49.67s bld solve. what do you expect us to think?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7FGcgiQ8og&feature=channel ?



Kian said:


> you competed 2 weeks ago and had a 31.06s average, yet you list a 7.02s 3x3 solve and a 49.67s bld solve. what do you expect us to think?



His 5x5 PB is hardly under 3 mins heheh


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 21, 2009)

When I first started solving the cube people would call me a liar.
So I just took the cube with me to school one day to show them.
Needless to say, they quit.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, could you explain why your signature shows excellent times while your video and competition average is no where near?
and why would someone call you a liar for posting a challenge? more details please?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been called a liar because I rarely let people at school scramble (or touch, for that matter) my cubes, because any time anyone else touches my cubes, they drop, pop, or something else bad happens.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I have been called a liar because I rarely let people at school scramble (or touch, for that matter) my cubes, because any time anyone else touches my cubes, they drop, pop, or something else bad happens.



For some reason, they get the cube and start scrambling with the variations of R and L, and with their palms, trying to look cool. Instant Pop... (Then I get angry and so they never touch my cubes again )

I didn't meet anyone that called me a liar about the cubes since after you solve their scramble in front of them, there's not much to say.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 21, 2009)

There were some people that thought I just watched the scramble and undid it.
Stupid...


----------



## jcuber (Feb 21, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> There were some people that thought I just watched the scramble and undid it.
> Stupid...



To prevent against this I usually turn my back while people I trust are scrambling. Then I get scared my cube will pop or something and turn around, and they think I am cheating again. That is why when going out of my house (not competitions, of course) I usually bring my 6-month-old sotrebought that NEVER pops.


----------



## dChan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never been called a liar in terms of being able to solve a cube. However, I have been wrongly called a liar for other things(though not for skills, more like for your typical: "I did not do that," type things) as everyone else has. 

People do seem to think that if you watch them scramble you'll be able to solve the cube more easily. Whenever someone tries to scramble my cube so I can show them a solve they will usually bring the cube to their side so I cannot see it or some variation of the sort. But, once you solve it right in front of their face there is no room for calling you a liar or a cheater or anything.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 21, 2009)

a lot of people said this before in other threads, but people call me a liar when they put parities on my 3x3 and i have to open it up to finish the solve. most annoying thing ever.
and just last week i let this total jock scramble my 3x3 and the blockhead mangled a bunch of stickers by gripping it too hard. and when i took the stickers off to try reapplying he said i was cheating.
wait till he shows up at weightlifting on monday... somebody is gona get a 65-pound dumbell dropped on his foot.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 21, 2009)

Buggy793 said:


> I have been called a liar.
> Of course, I was actually lyi- Never mind.
> (I'm just kidding about that part above, btw)



But how do we know you're not lying?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I have been called a liar because I rarely let people at school scramble (or touch, for that matter) my cubes, because any time anyone else touches my cubes, they drop, pop, or something else bad happens.



That happened to me once, I brought my 3x3x5, and all the caps easily fell off, so one person just randomly started mashing it, trying to scramble it, and they all fell off, so I just put them back, and now she never touches my cubes again.  And once my Megaminx popped when I brought it and was solving it, and it pops so much, I won't let anyone touch it.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 22, 2009)

I figured that when I bought the Black Type A + the YUGA + the DS that some would pop, so I bought a White Type A and tightened it to the max...

That way, I can bring it to school and still sub-30 with it!!


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_2Wx1-wlY&feature=channel_page

LOLOL

He started with the cross and 2 F2l slots done.


Yes - I am calling you a liar.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree, you're a liar, how lucky can one get?


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI_2Wx1-wlY&feature=channel_page
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> ...



haha! now that was funny.

so i guess he had an f2l skip in that 7.02s solve, huh?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 22, 2009)

Or maybe a solve that puts itself back to normal, but not one that is a palindrome, one that just somehow solves itself, and he just waited 7 seconds before stopping the timer.


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2009)

Btw - on that link I gave you guys - he waits like 3 seconds before starting the solve lol.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 22, 2009)

If you lie, be good at it >.<


----------



## Edmund (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah. i had this one kid on YouTube who would comment on all my vids and tell me i was fake. It sucks but u get used to it.


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7FGcgiQ8og





This guy is totally fake. He's peeking all the time and looks at his buffer (DF). Just jump to 1:57 and have fun.

Stop it!

/edit: Haha, i just noticed, that he tries to look at the time while his blindfold is still on. That's really stupid.


----------



## Xtian (Feb 22, 2009)

tim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7FGcgiQ8og
> This guy is totally fake. He's peeking all the time and looks at his buffer (DF). Just jump to 1:57 and have fun.
> 
> Stop it!
> ...



At what point exactly is he peeking?


----------



## Escher (Feb 22, 2009)

2:23-2:24 is the 'time-peek'.


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

Xtian said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7FGcgiQ8og
> ...



From 2:00 till the very end. Actually it's obvious, isn't it?


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 22, 2009)

tim said:


> Xtian said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



It's so obvious. I wonder if he thinks he's fooled anyone. The only comment posted was to say he was peeking. Hehe, cube rotations with M2 edges. Cube rotations with 3OP makes sense if you're tapping pieces, but with a fixed buffer... Plus, his solve goes something like rotate, algorithm, rotate, algorithm, check time, etc...


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> The only comment posted was to say he was peeking.



That was me .


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > There were some people that thought I just watched the scramble and undid it.
> ...



I bet Lucas would pop it.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 22, 2009)

tim said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > The only comment posted was to say he was peeking.
> ...



and now comments have been disabled.... 

he knows he's been rumbled.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 27, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



And I tried to view both of the videos posted in this thread over these last few pages, and they've both been deleted!


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2009)

he's going to fort lee in a week and a half and is, shockingly, *not* competing in blindfold.

guess i'll have to ask him to see it just for fun


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> he's going to fort lee in a week and a half and is, shockingly, *not* competing in blindfold.
> 
> guess i'll have to ask him to see it just for fun



Take a video of it, please!


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

the guy replied and apologised to me, saying that he was sorry and that he'd remove those and do some genuine ones, or something along those lines...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 5, 2009)

ok guys i apologize for what i did.. I am sorry. i took down those videos.. no more faking for me.. only genuine vids from now on.. once again.. i'm sorry


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 6, 2009)

Absolute roflcopter.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

roflcopter? translation please?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 6, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> roflcopter? translation please?










... why did you make this thread?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 6, 2009)

That's hilarious. I need that.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

that is actually really funny lol and idk y i made it lol anybody know of a way to get rid of a useless thread? not saying it cuz my rep got like killed but i honestly don't see a need for this thread to remain


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 6, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> that is actually really funny lol and idk y i made it lol anybody know of a way to get rid of a useless thread? not saying it cuz my rep got like killed but i honestly don't see a need for this thread to remain



What I want to know is why did you make this thread in the first place? Are you suicidal?

ROF3L?
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/此地无银三百两

Edit: Click on the link, do not just ask pointless questions about it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

no i'm not suicidal lol...btw did u translate this from mandarin or something? hence the google translate link?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > roflcopter? translation please?
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahaha =]

Edit: FAVOURITED.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

who invented that animation??? they're a genius!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's all pretend this didn't happen...just make sure you don't cheat again 
puzzlemaster...are you going to drexel?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

i wouldn't mind doing that if other people don't mind letting it go.. and i won't cheat ever again i promise  and umm i mite got but i can't guarantee that i will... 2 competitions in a month doesn't really give me any time to improve...i mite go to uPenn though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah...I'll be at Drexel, so if you go, we could talk and stuff. You seem cool, besides the cleating; haha.
I figure, being another PA cuber, we'll probably see each other a good bit.

**See guys...leaving this in the past isn't so hard 

But on a more serious note, please don't cheat. Matyas Kuti (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KUTI01) was caught blindfold cheating(peeking), and was banned for quite some time
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

lol it mite be fun  but i have a sci fair competition at Lehigh University that day so i mite not be able to make it  o welllll and yea i guess we will see each other... and don't worry i won't cheat... I know about Kuti and trust me i'm not going to go to that level...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 6, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> idk y i made it lol anybody know of a way to get rid of a useless thread?


Thread? You mean person, right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2009)

...wow, Stephan


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

stefan i apologize...if you want me to leave the server I will... i'm ashamed of what i did and promise to never do it again...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a good one...
"_This sentence contains exactly one lie_"


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm sorry... i won't ever do this again..


----------



## Stefan (Mar 6, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> stefan i apologize...if you want me to leave the server I will


Nah, just want to set the right mood. Because...



puzzlemaster said:


> ... i'm ashamed of what i did and promise to never do it again...


So that's why you're now "lol"ing about it?


----------



## (X) (Mar 6, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Here's a good one...
> "_This sentence contains exactly one lie_"



Impossible !


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 6, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > stefan i apologize...if you want me to leave the server I will
> ...



i apologize...i'll stop..


----------



## Anthony (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > idk y i made it lol anybody know of a way to get rid of a useless thread?
> ...



lol! That's was great.  haha.

Sorry for the big bump, but I just had to.


----------

